# Easy way to seal a handle.



## PalmRoyale (Dec 11, 2021)

Wilsor has this great epoxy based wood sealer that's literally as thin as water. A set costs €11 (it's two component) and I just poured it in an old glass en let the handle sit in it for an hour. Because it's as thin as water the wood doesn't stop absorbing until it's fully saturated. Unfortunately I didn't have a glass tall enough to fully immerse it so I poured it over the bolster with a small brush every few minutes. When it's cured it's as hard as regular epoxy and it basically turns a wooden handle into a solid, non-absorbing material that doesn't decay.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 11, 2021)

Wax with mineral oil sounds like an easier way seal a handle. Although you haven't specified from what elements you are trying to seal 

If it's epoxy based does it means it needs to cure?


----------



## Justinv (Dec 11, 2021)

Thats very inexpensive for that type of product. Amazon doesn’t sell it in the USA. I’ve been using CPES from below:
CPES

The above takes a few days to cure. I use it as primer on exterior wood like newel posts. As the OP said, wood soaks it up and it dries hard.


----------



## Jaeger (Dec 11, 2021)

You can also use wood hardener. It's like nail polish. Apply it with a paper towel. It'll dry very quick. I would not recommend it for stabilized handles but for wood or papermicarta it's really good


----------



## PalmRoyale (Dec 11, 2021)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Wax with mineral oil sounds like an easier way seal a handle. Although you haven't specified from what elements you are trying to seal


Water and sweat. That's pretty much it.



> If it's epoxy based does it means it needs to cure?


Yes, it needs to cure a few hours like any epoxy. The reason I used this set from Wilsor is because I'm a shipwright and I work on a shipyard. We always have a few sets of these at work in the wood shop and my employer gave me this one.


----------



## Williamchan87 (Dec 12, 2021)

PalmRoyale said:


> Wilsor has this great epoxy based wood sealer that's literally as thin as water. A set costs €11 (it's two component) and I just poured it in an old glass en let the handle sit in it for an hour. Because it's as thin as water the wood doesn't stop absorbing until it's fully saturated. Unfortunately I didn't have a glass tall enough to fully immerse it so I poured it over the bolster with a small brush every few minutes. When it's cured it's as hard as regular epoxy and it basically turns a wooden handle into a solid, non-absorbing material that doesn't decay.
> 
> View attachment 155583


can you link it? Thanks


----------



## PalmRoyale (Dec 13, 2021)

Of course I can link it. But be aware Wilsor is a Dutch company and as far as I know they don't export to other countries.









HOUTVERZEGELING primer voor (rot)hout om vervolgens met epoxy verder te gaan werken. - Wilsor Kunstharsen


Wilsor houtverzegeling wordt toegepast als hout risico heeft tot verrotting (of sterke vochtopname). Het is goed overschilderbaar en een ideale ondergrond voor Wilsor Houtvulpasta. Wilsorhoutverzegeling kan ook gebruikt worden als een dunne epoxy lak.




www.wilsor.nl


----------

